# Suche Live Streaming Plattform?!



## Amschti (9. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte in den nächsten Monaten mit einem neuem Projekt beginnen, dazu brauch ich entweder einen Server, oder einen (bezahl) Anbieter der mir die arbeit abnimmt. soll heissen. Wenn ich als Homepagebesucher  gehe und mich eingeloggt habe, sieht man dann das live Video das direkt aus meinem Zimmer kommt. Ich gehe mal grundsätzlich davon aus das meine Leitung sofort zusammenbricht wenn 3-4 zugreifen, daher brauche ich wohl einen anbieter wo ich uploade. nur. wie nennt man diese Anbieter? Oder ist das gar per PHP möglich "upstreamen"? so das ich es direkt bei meinem Host machen kann, obwohl ich weis das der bestimmt nicht der schnellste ist.....?

Google führt mich ständig auf die falschen seiten. entweder netflix etc, oder gamesites.... 

Kann mir da jemand den richtigen begriff dazu nennen, und weiss vieleicht sogar ein paar empfehlungen?

Vielen dank im Voraus Amschti


----------



## sheel (9. Januar 2016)

Hi

ist Stream dauerhaft (dh. rund um die Uhr) oder nur zu bestimmten Zeiten?
Wie viel Zuschauer erwartest du dir gleichzeitig (größenordnungsmäig)?
Wie ist die Uploadgeschwindigkeit (nicht Download) deiner Internetverbindung?
Welche Auflösung/Qualität soll das Video haben?
Ton auch?
Hast du bereits irgendeinen (Root)Server oder noch nicht?
Welche Software soll auf der Abspielseite zum Einsatz kommen? HTML5-Videos auf einer Webseite?

PHP ist da nicht so hilfreich.
In manchen Situationen kann Youtube weiterhelfen, aber nur in manchen weil viele Einschränkungen.
Sonst entweder Rootserver mit einer "Bastellösung" aus mehreren VLCs und etwas drumherum,
oder ein CDN bezahlen (Akamai...).


----------



## Amschti (10. Januar 2016)

Zunächst muss ich natürlich herausfinden, wie man Streams in allgemeinem handhaben muss(InputStream OutputStream etc), darin muss ich mich zuerst noch vertiefen.... Sollte aber kein Problem sein, kann aber noch nicht sagen in was für einem Format ( für jeden Ratschlag dankbar!)

Also rein hypothetisch.

Ich will eine Software die auf eine Cam zugreift, die den Upload, belichtung etc. managt, diese software möchte ich mir höchstwahrscheinlich selber zusammenbasteln, entweder Android oder C++, wenn möglich mit php (html,jquery etc.)

nun möchte ich aber zu aller erst wissen, ob es Anbieter gibt, die speziell darauf ausgelegt sind, das ich Ihnen den Stream streame, und sie diesen für mich verteilen. (Also ich suche sicherlich keine Freeware!).
>> RootServer google ich nachher gleich mal nach.... ich hab einfach einen Server gemietet, und ich denke der ist eben ziemlich lahm.
Und wie gesagt rein hypotetisch! 100 Leute gleichzeitig mit 3-4 Cams....


----------



## sheel (10. Januar 2016)

Amschti hat gesagt.:


> Ich will eine Software die auf eine Cam zugreift, die den Upload, belichtung etc. managt, diese software möchte ich mir höchstwahrscheinlich selber zusammenbasteln, entweder Android oder C++, wenn möglich mit php (html,jquery etc.)


Du unterschätzt den Aufwand da ganz gewaltig.
...wieso selber schreiben, wenns schon sehr gute Software gibt?

Geht es um eine Kamera von einem Android-Gerät? Wenn nein, was hat Android mit der Sache zu tun?
Und was hat JQuery damit zu tun? Ich weiß überhaupt nicht, wie du auf die Idee kommst...



Amschti hat gesagt.:


> Und wie gesagt rein hypotetisch! 100 Leute gleichzeitig mit 3-4 Cams....


Von mehreren Kameras war bisher keine Rede.
Und wenn irgendwo was von 100 Leuten gestanden wäre hätt ich nicht gefragt


Dein Beitrag ist etwas durcheinander. Es würde wirklich helfen, einfach einmal die
Fakten klar durchdacht aufzuschreiben und auch die restlichen Fragen zu beantworten.


----------



## Amschti (10. Januar 2016)

1. Wieso Unterschätzen?, steht irgendwo, ich will bis Montag fertig sein? , meine jetzt entwickelte  (und bald beendete) Software, (Intranet über C++, Bearbeitung und Bestellung Android, Ausgabe per php in diversen Formaten wie pdf, txt etc.) hat 4 Jahre gedauert, also ich habe Zeit...... 

2. wenn es schon Software gibt....... ? Ich frag ja nach solcher!  Je nach dem was dieser Software Entwickler und "Rootserver" dann heuschen, ist es entweder was für mich, oder eben nicht. Währe natürlich toll wenn ich nur noch die Homepage/App machen muss für die Wiedergabe, nur frag ich mich ob einer dieser Anbieter wirklich so günstig ist, das es sich für sie lohnt und für mich nicht zu teuer ist... und eben, wie oben erwähnt! ich will wissen wie man diese Dienstleitung nennt, dann könnt ich wenigstens danach googlen.

3.Es spielt keine Rolle viele Kameras über eine Website verbunden werden, die Ausgabe des Streams ist entweder über eine Website (php/ajax) oder mit einem Android App und Iphone, die Kameras sind auch nicht Zentral, sondern verteilt auf diversen Rechnern. (soll heissen, optimal währ es, das die Software frei zugänglich ist und nur das Streaming kostet!. Noch besser währ es, wenn gar keine Software heruntergeladen werden muss, sondern das ein Login über eine Website, den Zugriff zur Streamer Kamera ermöglicht). 

4.Sorry, wie bereits erwähnt. Ich muss mich in diese Videohandhabung zuerst einmal einarbeiten...? Ich weiss nicht wozu ajax ( jquery) fähig sind in sachen Videos, aber viedeolivestreams gibt es seit 20 Jahren auf Websites. Schlussendlich nehme ich an, das der Besucher der Website, die Kamera mit Ajax events ( Lautstärke, Stop&Play) steuert. (Html-5 Video) hab ich mir jedenfalls schon mal notiert wahrscheinlich übernimmt dieses Ja die VideoKontrolle auf websites k.a...... Ich habe bisher noch kein einziges Video oder Stream bearbeitet oder ähnlich. Das aber zu erlernen, davor habe ich überhaupt keine Angst! 

Also und jetzt nochmal, in ganz einfachen Worten und hoffentlich schön zusammengefasst : 
Von einem PC ,geht ein Stream raus, und ich suche EINEN Anbieter der das ganze verteilt, ich will wissen, ob jemand Erfahrung hat mit irgendwelchen Anbietern. Oder ob Ihr euch schon selber was zusammengeschustert habt......

Ohh mann... könnt ihr Deutschen nicht endlich mal Schweizerdeutsch lernen!


----------



## sheel (11. Januar 2016)

Aha, jetzt wirds klarer.
Gestreamt wird also nicht von dir aus, sondern jeder Nutzer soll streamen können.

...Dann wird die Selbstprogrammierung wieder deutlich sinnvoller.

Auf Zuseherseite und Serverseite gibts es genug Software (zB. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_streaming_media_systems) bzw. auch Spezielhoster (wie gesagt zB. Akamai)...

...aber clientseitiges Senden in ein einfach zu bedienendes, sicheres und mit anderen Sachen kompatibles Programm verpackt ist leider Mangelware. Empfehle https://wiki.videolan.org/LibVLC/, um nicht das ganze Leben mit Neuerfindung von Lowlevel-Videoencoding zu verbringen.

PS: Ganz unabhängig vom Thema, aber den Unterschied zwischen
JS, JQuery und Ajax solltest du dir noch einmal gründlich anschauen.

PPS: Keiner von uns zwei ist Deutscher


----------

